# Three years of X-Trail ownership



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

My X-Trail 2.2Di Sport was purchased at the end of May 2002. At that time X-Trails in the UK were a real rarity and if you wanted one, particularly with the diesel engine, you had a long wait ahead of you. Typically lead times for delivery were of the order of 12 weeks. As a result when you came across another X-Trail, you and the other driver were members of a select band and as such you waved at each other in recognition of a shared experience and that you both had the innate good sense to chose such a terrific (and rare) motor. 
Things have changed now of course, with the X-Trail outselling Nissan’s mass-market mid-range family car, the Primera in the UK.

Over the three years of ownership I’ve covered over 53,000 miles (85,000 kms) with a mix of journey types ranging from a long trips up to the North West Highlands of Scotland from my home in South West England to the usual stop, start commutes and the occasional off-road use. The car has been used to transport the family plus dog, tow trailers and caravans and take me and my mountain bike on weekend forays.

I had a towbar and twin electrics fitted by an independent a few weeks after delivery rather than pay the exorbitant price demanded by Nissan. As all new towbars sold in the EU have to meet EU Type Approval regulations there was no warranty issue to deal with.

The car being a Mark 1 has the T30 YD22 engine with max power output of 84kw (112bhp) and while it’s not the most refined of units its very gutsy at low revs and has been reasonably economical.

Problems have been few and have for the most part been dealt with satisfactorily by the dealer. The car was recalled in early 2004 to replace rattling timing chain tensioners and guides. The driver’s seat-back fabric showed premature wear and was replaced under warranty in November 2004 while at the same time my alloys were re-shimmed as two wheels were showing signs of discolouration and corrosion (also dealt with under warranty). An ECU issue raised its head in October 2004 when the engine went into “limp-home” mode without warning. Subsequent investigations by the dealer indicated that the cam-sensor had picked up a problem but the ECU re-set itself and carried on as normal. So a bit of a mystery that one.

My only real gripes have been about the quality of plastics on the dash and on the load area walls together with the seat fabric. The plastics mark and scratch very easily and the seat fabric gets grubby and is difficult to clean. I doubt if the dash is anywhere near as vulnerable in the Mark 2 as the plastics seem to be much more robust. The seat fabric has also been changed in the Mark 2 but I don’t see that it’ll have changed things from the grubbiness perspective.

Best accessory by far (apart from the towbar) is the load bay protector. It keeps the car clean and tidy and stops the family Labrador sliding around like Bambi on ice. It has also protected the load area walls to some degree from getting too damaged, however since it’s the suspension protrusions that keep getting in the way of things they’re the areas that have taken most punishment and the load bay protector just ain’t gonna do anything there.

I tow a caravan (trailer RV to our North American cousins) with a maximum laden weight of 1464kg and it tows like a dream particularly with the Auto Mode engaged as this takes care of any potential front wheel skittishness which I’ve experienced in the past with FWD cars. With the diesel engine producing maximum torque at 2000rpm this equates to 60mph in 6th gear which just happens to be the speed limit for towing vehicles on UK motorways and dual carriageways and as a result makes for very relaxed progress. 

On long haul trips the seats are very comfortable, in fact it’s the first car I’ve ever owned (and I’ve owned quite a few) where I don’t suffer from back-pain after a few hours behind the wheel.

So, would I buy another? Well yes, in fact I have just ordered a new 2.2Dci SVE which is due to arrive in a couple of weeks. Having upgraded from the Sport I wave goodbye to those upholstery niggles I mentioned earlier as the SVE has leather as standard. I also get the benefit of the improved Mark 2 dash and Birdview Sat Nav, together with cruise control etc etc. Because of the Sat Nav, I lose the CD multichanger I have in the current car but am not sure I’ll notice that much.

Yes, it’s been a good purchase and I’ve been singing the car’s praises to anyone who cares to listen, thus branding myself as an X-Trail Bore in the process. 


Ron


----------



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Hi, From the Uk also.

I concur with your views on the car. Had a Mk 1 SVE Di as a company car for 12 months and loved it. One of the reasons was I suffer from back problems and the seat has helped me a great deal. My only 2 bad memories of the car was when it was vandalised twice..........windscreen obliterated, sunroof smashed, body work damaged. Probably kids. The damage was done in the same car park and the second time was 6 weeks after I'd had the 1st lot of damage rectified.

Now hoping for better luck as I'm due to pick up a used 04 MK2 SVE DCI with Sat Nav on Thursday. Looks great in Kuro Black, hope the vandals stay away this time since it's my own car this time. Still trying to recover from agreeing to pay all that cash!


----------

